# muscle milk



## GoLdeN M 07 (Dec 26, 2006)

I just bought a container of Muscle Milk a few weeks ago and during the time and before having it, i read facts about the best times to take it: 30min-2hrs before workout, during workout, post workout, and before bed. Out of these which is probably the most manditory time to take it. I used to think it was after a workout since i thought it was all whey protein but then i read somewhere that it has alot of casein too so i was confused. And if u want to take it during the workout u should drink it with cytomax which i dont want to get so i skip taking it during thr workout. Any Help?

PS: It says everywhere that muscle milk is definately one of the best ot the best tasting muscle building supplement out there. That is absolutley rightt, its so good you it seriously doesnt even taste like a supplement, just really delicious natural candy powder.


----------



## ShapeUP (Dec 26, 2006)

GoLdeN M 07 said:


> I just bought a container of Muscle Milk a few weeks ago and during the time and before having it, i read facts about the best times to take it: 30min-2hrs before workout, during workout, post workout, and before bed. Out of these which is probably the most manditory time to take it. I used to think it was after a workout since i thought it was all whey protein but then i read somewhere that it has alot of casein too so i was confused. And if u want to take it during the workout u should drink it with cytomax which i dont want to get so i skip taking it during thr workout. Any Help?
> 
> PS: It says everywhere that muscle milk is definately one of the best ot the best tasting muscle building supplement out there. That is absolutley rightt, its so good you it seriously doesnt even taste like a supplement, just really delicious natural candy powder.



I generally drink half before the workout and half after.


----------



## WBM (Dec 26, 2006)

Muscle Milk isn't your best bet post workout. The fat content is a bit too high for proper protein synthesis postworkout. A better bet postworkout is whey protein + carbs and whatever extras you take, like creatine. Something like Replenish would be more suitable.


----------



## TaylorsNutrition (Dec 26, 2006)

WBM said:


> Muscle Milk isn't your best bet post workout. The fat content is a bit too high for proper protein synthesis postworkout. A better bet postworkout is whey protein + carbs and whatever extras you take, like creatine. Something like Replenish would be more suitable.



So when is the replenish coming out? Looks pretty good. Keep me up to date.


----------



## nni (Dec 26, 2006)

TaylorsNutrition said:


> So when is the replenish coming out? Looks pretty good. Keep me up to date.




soon enough. i believe it will be available everywhere by the end of january, but before that, there will be a one month exclusive for discount anabolics.

as for muscle milk, i wouldnt use it during or after workout. i would use it throughout the day or 1 hour before working out if a meal cant be had.
there are better options for protein, pre workout, during workout, post workout and pre bed. as you can see i am not big on muscle milk.


----------



## AKIRA (Dec 26, 2006)

I overhead Dave Marinelli telling a client to drink it before bed.  I dont knwo about that.  Its basically a MRP.  Ive drank it at certain times that are prescribed on the box, but only cuz it was either that or nothing.  

Not that I am no fan of muscle milk, I am, but there are better options out there.  If I had the money, I would have an array of assorted protein mixes in my cabinet instead of just two and muscle milk would be my "break" from the cardboard.


----------



## nni (Dec 26, 2006)

AKIRA said:


> I overhead Dave Marinelli telling a client to drink it before bed.  I dont knwo about that.  Its basically a MRP.  Ive drank it at certain times that are prescribed on the box, but only cuz it was either that or nothing.
> 
> Not that I am no fan of muscle milk, I am, but there are better options out there.  If I had the money, I would have an array of assorted protein mixes in my cabinet instead of just two and muscle milk would be my "break" from the cardboard.



i believe because their "evopro" blend contains casein.


----------



## mrmark (Dec 27, 2006)

My understand is that because it contains casein its best to drink it before bed. Post workout, best to have just simple whey protein


----------

